# What's the bravest thing you've ever done?



## Unrequited (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter how big or small it is.

Nor does it matter if you were fearless or terrified, as long as you actually went through with it.

For me? Hmm....I'd have to say when this girl I was in love with at the time (We had only ever talked online for a few months, though we only live about 30 minutes away) demanded that we meet in person, or she'd stop talking to me. 

So I gave her directions to my house...at 1AM. I spent the next two hours in hysterics, worst panic attack ever. But I won't go into detail about it. After she and her friend FINALLY made it, we hung out in my garage til daylight. It was actually a pretty awesome time. They even made a little documentary about finding my house. apparently they got lost a lot, got stuck in the woods and started freaking themselves out (Apparently the roads to my house reminded them of Wrong Turn...kinda right though -_-)

It was DEFINITELY worth their little documentary on it's own. And when it was all over, she sent me a message over myspace and told me how awesome it was...even when a raccoon watched her pee in the woods.  


...You know, reading it words, it really makes me feel better about myself, knowing I didn't chicken out when I could have...You all should definitely try it!


Has anyone else done anything brave, when you thought you couldn't?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I went on a few holiday/ short breaks by myself. this was several years ago when I had some money. I was crapping myself that something would go wrong, that I didn't have all the details right or that i'd miss something and I'd get stuck in a crowd.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Flied to Mexico and had a tragedy there.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

The bravest thing I've ever done... well, my sister and I were heading home from Ikea, when on the road we saw a yorkie. He was on the run, and clearly very scared. I jumped from the car and and took off after him, because he was heading towards the freeway, where he would surely get hurt. But he was too fast, and I couldn't catch him. So my sister gunned the car and I got back in and we chased him as he approached the on-ramp. The poor guy wouldn't stop running! So I left the car again and took off on foot, on to the _busy freeway_ after him. :eyes By the grace of God, I avoided being hit by traffic, and I managed to catch the dog and get him to a vet. He had a tag on him and was reunited with his owners. :yay

Okay, that may have been more stupid than brave, but it counts. :b


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

As a toddler I almost drowned because I didn't know how to swim. After a while I took up swimming lessons even though I became terrified of water.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Flying by myself for the first time two weeks ago.

Surviving a riptide.

Running for class representative (and winning )


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Bought a ticket to Europe to backpack for two months (basically alone). I've freaked out more than I haven't, but I'm doing it and I'm changing my life.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ good for you! i've often thought about doing the same thing, hope you enjoy it and have a good time


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Working in Malaysia for 3 months without knowing who I was working with or anybody there. Also became the best thing I ever did for both my anxiety and my career.

As proven in above posts, a trip overseas alone can do wonders for your confidence. JUST DO IT!!














*this post is in no way endorsed by the Nike(c) company*


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

Back when my social anxiety was severe enough I couldn't answer a phone, I had to call 911. My youngest sibling was the only one there and it was the event that enabled me to talk on the phone more. Because of my state of mind back then, it was a defining moment for me.

I also took a bus across state completely on my own after walking away from an unhappy relationship. And some time this summer I need to fly out back home. The last time I had to fly alone I was a teenager and since 9/11 I'm anxious about how different airport security is, missing my flight, and everything having to do with the pre-flight process.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I had to fly back home alone when I was 15yo. I was already suffering from SAD. My flight was from Saudi Arabia to Bahrain and from Bahrain to my country (10 hours plus the 3hours I had to spend waiting at the airport). I still don't know how I managed to do it without having any problems considering I was so scared to talk to strangers esp those of different races. :S


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I killed a lion with my bare hands once.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Said something to a certain person that no one else had the guts to say.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I showed the finger to a diplomatic delegation from Israel in Budapest


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Two years ago I applied as a participant in a youth volunteer program. I was chosen along with 10 other people from across the country to live in a community in a different province and do volunteer work.

I still can believe I had the courage to do it. It was the first time away from my family. I was away for six months thousands of miles away living with a bunch of strangers, but at the end they felt like a second family and I didn't want to go back home.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

went to england by myself to study abroad .. ended up having a fantastic time!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Making the choice of going to college and going through with it to become a mental health nurse, one year left in college at this stage.

Talking about my depression and anxiety to the college counselor, doctor and psych. consultant, then going on medication for a short period. 

Telling my boyfriend that I love him for the first time, and on another occasion telling him about the scars.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Recently, I walked home through the forest at night after playing Slender and watching a load of horror films at a friend's house


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Working in England few months without knowing who I was working with or anybody there. Also became the best thing I ever did for both my anxiety and my career.


----------



## TheNL (Mar 17, 2013)

Bravest thing I did was working for a couple of years, and seeking help I think, yeah that was pretty brave of me lol.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Letting someone in for once.





And rebuilding my life and stuff.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Well making the leap to love somebody and be in a relationship with 

And actually going to meet my boyfriend in person. I got on an airplane by myself and flew over a thousand miles!

I'm getting ready to do that all over again! I am nervous about it of course. But I really love him and miss him terribly. So that overrides the anxiety i have for the flight


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I met someone from the internet. Lol.


----------



## NessyChannel (Apr 4, 2013)

I once had a crush on this girl I worked with, I never talked talk to her, I mean I said hello and stuff, but that was it. She left and I knew I would never see her. So after a week i found her Facebook and after hours of think i decided to add her, she recognized me and accepted, we had one or two conversations on the internet, and that was that. goodbye forever. 
I didn't think it would go anywhere, and i wasn't planing on that to happen. i just wanted to tell her hello. which i did.
Im not to sure why i consider that to be the bravest thing i ever did. but i felt like i grew up a bit that day.


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

Going on a trip to Norway when I had just turned 18 (on my own), went to visit a friend there. It was the first trip for me and was kinda scary at the time because I missed some flights (lot connection flights), but some really wonderful people helped me when I needed it.


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Bought a ticket to Europe to backpack for two months (basically alone). I've freaked out more than I haven't, but I'm doing it and I'm changing my life.


Awesome, been thinking of doing the same


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

public speaking...when I was still very young. All I remember of it are flashes and the white terror I felt before climbing the stage....staring down into the crowd of people..my family were in the front row...anyone with severe social anxiety can imagine it.. that whole time was unsettling. I was very upset at the thought it wouldn't be me who spoke, resigned to never facing my fear, believing with the weight of all probability it wouldn't be me, and at the same time terrified of the thought I might be chosen...I still don't understand why I was. My poem wasn't funny; it was about an old fisherman gazing upstream. It was the most powerful poem I could find. I was no longer aware of myself talking if my memory is true. Maybe that is the way normal people live...not undermining themselves with self-consciousness. I don't even remember if I said it all correctly or missed half of it. All I remember saying is "upstream" once at the end of a verse...without clear memory afterwards. At the end I had almost broken into a different consciousness full of hope...I felt happy, almost as though I might be able to do anything that moment if I could face that fear repeatedly; but nothing forced me to do that.

For me it would be hard enough meeting one person I didn't know, let alone two, but I would do it if it mattered enough to me. I'm not sure which is more difficult, speaking to a crowd of people indirectly, or directly to a small number. 

Did you know she was bringing her friend?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess it would be asking a girl out, but it backfired big time


----------



## Reclusion (May 11, 2012)

MC'd this big event. Killed it too, wish I could go back to when I could control my SA


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I moved to Japan with my girlfriend. And did thousands of things I never, ever believed I was capable of. I have done so much I never could have thought I would pull off.

I used to believe I was totally worthless. That I would never, ever succeed at anything.

Then I succeeded.

And then....I failed, spectacularly. And I have to start all over again. Despite all these victories.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

a few small things like looked for help when i was at my lowest point in life, also at work a bully who everyone was afraid of i confronted him and now he dosnt bully nobody


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sefarad said:


> Awesome, been thinking of doing the same


When do you plan to go?


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

nothing. i am a coward who fantasizes about being brave.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Bohuw said:


> nothing. i am a coward who fantasizes about being brave.











I feel the same way too sometimes


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

My facebook journey that led to the real me again.


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 30, 2013)

I lived in a war zone for 5 years (age 8-13). Remembering the day when I almost got killed and had to make a quick decision in order to stay alive.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Saved a girl from drowning.
I was in Mexico, went on a group snorkeling trip. I didn't know how to swim so I also rented a life jacket.haha..

Anyway a girl starts screaming that her friend needs help, I swim out to her friend, pull her ontop of me and swim on my back to shore..I was shaking like a leaf, so was she, she had all kinds of snot coming out of her nose.haha..
Anyway she was grateful, once she calmed down we went up to the cabana bar and she bought me lots of drinks and had a nice time together.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Gliding, but I think that was just my parents make a big fuss to build up my confidence and meeting my boyfriend, he said I was the bravest girl in the world, again I think he was just saying that because he's too lovely or maybe I just don't take compliments about been brave that well if I only feel excited beforehand. 

Some things that seem really brave to me, probably don't seem that extraordinary to other people though. . . just little things, like eye contact.

I'm about to do something that feels really brave, going on a group tour in Egypt for 9 days! Sailing in a Felucca overnight on the River Nile!


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

The bravest thing I have ever done is approached a girl with her mom and dad sitting down in a café. I only did it for me but it was so awkward


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Joined the military. It was in my youth and I wasn't quite as awkward as I am now. Another close second was getting **** faced drunk and asking out a girl at a bar and she said yes lol. I sobered up and was like oh crap now what!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

When the computer labs were closed during lunch. Instead of going to the office, i walked around the school by myself :3 so scary


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Stopped a guy from stealing a woman's handbag hanging on the back of her chair in Starbucks. Got a bloody nose and a thank you out of it! (not from the same person)

May seem pretty simple but it's one of my proudest moments. Totally worth the bloody nose!


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Was very depressed with the climbing because of height(fear of height) then one day my friend took me for climbing and that was my nice bravest experience..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Bravest thing I ever did?? Called a bully a really bad word in Spanish. The bully is Mexican and understands Spanish so yes, my intention was to let him know what I said.


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

Called an abuse hotline about a girl who I thought was being hurt by her family. Good thing she just had a skin condition that made her skin red and splotchy


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

i went to work in canada by myself when i had just turned 20. Best time of my life for relieving SA. Unfortunately i partied a bit too hard and ended up getting fired lol, life is a learning curve Bring on the next adventure


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Johng1986 said:


> i went to work in canada by myself when i had just turned 20. Best time of my life for relieving SA. Unfortunately i partied a bit too hard and ended up getting fired lol, life is a learning curve Bring on the next adventure


sick k*nt


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

giving a speech at my middle school graduation. at first I didn't even want to go but later thought no way I was going to miss my own graduation


----------



## WorldABlaze (Apr 19, 2013)

Bravest thing would be that managed to engage in the thought of working in a sales job. Oh how dare you!!


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

-Going on a company work event overseas and staying in a room alone. I kind of forced myself to be there even though quite a few people didn't like me(Hence explaining why I stayed in a room all by myself. Oh well, I ENJOYED THE HUGE BED MUAHAHA.)

-Graduated from a school with high drop-out rate, with bullying classmates and extreme work stress.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

- Amazingly still coherent and poised, when cops came through my door with guns pointed at me red beams and all, false charges were later dropped 

-Kayaking/Stand up board paddling in the ocean 

-Navigating through mexico by myself, when its so dangerous out there

-Blocked this girl from backing out of a parking space with my car (ala menace 2 society movie) and got her #

-Led a hip hop dance class with me being the front man.. and many more i cant think of right now


----------



## PositiveTornado (Apr 27, 2013)

Shut down my TV and swore myself to never watch it again. Its hard and also brave for me.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Performing my dance solo in front of a huge crowd.


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

I took on a cop 1 on 1 (in the ring) when i was 14 he called me brave which felt good


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of years ago I went to England all on my own. I worked at a travel agency for one month. 

I had a great time! I still can't believe I did this.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

first time i ever approached a girl i didnt know... senior yr high school painting class... and i just walked up and asked if i could have a seat. she said yeah so i shook her hand and told her my name and sat down... and we hit it off really well


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Hm... This is kinda hard for me to think up considering I am a very modest person, and have never called anything I've ever done "brave." I always feel like a coward for one reason or another.

But thinking about it, I do a lot of audacious stuff. Most recently, I advocated furiously for a friend of mine because he got banned, and I had no clue of what happened because I woke up to all of it. He was accused of doing something that I stated was completely out of his nature, and it was later found out that his account on those forums (and many others) was hacked by someone we knew. So I pretty much just prompted further investigation and resolution, rather than letting the admins of the site leave the situation alone with just an issued ban. I just consider it courageous because I could've been banned myself at any time, with how I was keeping the topic up in the air, when discussion was order to cease.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Playin drums in my old band in front of 300 people or so, god knows to this day how i did it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm managing to work a job where I have to constantly talk to people. I honestly thought I would fail miserably at this new job, but I'm actually doing well although I am nervous the entire time. I feel like I'm running myself ragged. I've been off since Friday and all I have done is sleep through the entire weekend.


----------

